# Surefoot stability pads



## foxy1 (20 June 2017)

Has anyone used these? If so, what do you think? I'm considering buying a set for my sick note horse!


----------



## ycbm (20 June 2017)

I'd want to see biometric testing before I'd pay hundreds of dollars for some squares of foam, I'm afraid.  I don't see any way that they can achieve the results that they are suggesting by standing a horse on foam pads for a few minutes. 


http://murdochmethod.com/sure-foot-equine-stability-program/


----------



## foxy1 (20 June 2017)

Yes I know what you mean! The videos of the horses before, during and after treatment are fascinating though. 

(And I'm desperate to find something that may help heal my lovely horse   )


----------



## ycbm (20 June 2017)

foxy1 said:



			Yes I know what you mean! The videos of the horses before, during and after treatment are fascinating though. 

(And I'm desperate to find something that may help heal my lovely horse   )
		
Click to expand...

Well it won't hurt, except your bank account, and if it makes you both feel good, why not?  If you try them please give us a report?


----------



## Leo Walker (20 June 2017)

I think its an interesting concept. You can buy the foam for less than a tenner. I think I might get some and have a play about with my boy. 

https://www.efoam.co.uk/quote-foam-...e&size=44&thickness=2&len=12&width=10&meas=in


----------



## Leo Walker (20 June 2017)

I just bought 2 pads for £10.54 inc postage. I dont get the DVD obviously, but I think I can manage to put his feet on them and have a look at the imprints etc on my own :lol:


----------



## foxy1 (20 June 2017)

Yes will definitely update if I take the plunge! Be interested to hear how you get on with your foam Leo


----------



## InBalanceEquine (8 July 2018)

Did either of you end up using these? What did you think??


----------



## Leo Walker (9 July 2018)

I did once but it didnt seem to do very much so I never bothered again. I'm pretty sure the foam is still here somewhere if anyone wants it.


----------



## flying_high (9 July 2018)

Ooh me how much to post? Thanks


----------



## YasandCrystal (9 July 2018)

I was really interested to read this thread and the Surefoot website. It makes sense to me that by adjusting a horses stance through the use of deep foam pads that you can change muscle memory through comfort. It's what straightness training and biomechanics is all about, but I particularly like the fact that this is stationary and I buy into how effective it could be. I have ordered my own foam and air filled yoga half balls to give this a try with 2 of my horses.  I expect you need to do it repeatedly in the same way as any straightness training. I will certainly report back on its effectiveness.


----------



## InBalanceEquine (9 July 2018)

Leo Walker said:



			I did once but it didnt seem to do very much so I never bothered again. I'm pretty sure the foam is still here somewhere if anyone wants it.
		
Click to expand...

Was it the surefoot ones??


----------



## foxy1 (10 July 2018)

I ordered some foam samples to see if I could find a cheap alternative but even the firmest foam I could find was not enough.....so I still haven't tried these, but I'm very interested!


----------



## InBalanceEquine (10 July 2018)

YasandCrystal said:



			I was really interested to read this thread and the Surefoot website. It makes sense to me that by adjusting a horses stance through the use of deep foam pads that you can change muscle memory through comfort. It's what straightness training and biomechanics is all about, but I particularly like the fact that this is stationary and I buy into how effective it could be. I have ordered my own foam and air filled yoga half balls to give this a try with 2 of my horses.  I expect you need to do it repeatedly in the same way as any straightness training. I will certainly report back on its effectiveness.
		
Click to expand...

Very cool! I agree and is why I am looking into them. Would love to hear how you get on.


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 July 2018)

foxy1 said:



			I ordered some foam samples to see if I could find a cheap alternative but even the firmest foam I could find was not enough.....so I still haven't tried these, but I'm very interested!
		
Click to expand...

Oh that is disappointing. Did you order foam from the website suggested by Leo Walker? That is what i have ordered in same dimensions as the Surefoot ones in Firm.


----------



## Leo Walker (11 July 2018)

InBalanceEquine said:



			Was it the surefoot ones??
		
Click to expand...

Nope, just some foam samples. I cant find them though so think I have chucked them. They were definitely firm enough though.


----------



## flying_high (24 January 2019)

YasandCrystal said:



			I was really interested to read this thread and the Surefoot website. It makes sense to me that by adjusting a horses stance through the use of deep foam pads that you can change muscle memory through comfort. It's what straightness training and biomechanics is all about, but I particularly like the fact that this is stationary and I buy into how effective it could be. I have ordered my own foam and air filled yoga half balls to give this a try with 2 of my horses.  I expect you need to do it repeatedly in the same way as any straightness training. I will certainly report back on its effectiveness.
		
Click to expand...

How did you find this? I have a generic set, and I initially played about with both horses in the school, assessing changes on the lunge. I saw positive changes. I then moved to fitting it into my routine regularly, standing on yard, standing on pads, and wearing massage pad before riding. Horse has been off work, but now rehabbing, I think he likes standing and swaying on them <fingers crossed>


----------



## flying_high (24 January 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thera-Band-STABILITY-TRAINER-Cushion-Proprioception-Yoga-Sport-Pilates-TheraBand/142884879682?hash=item21449a3d42:m:mBkGqzcBPcucEd9Gf4YKo2g:rk:3f:1

I use two of the blue ones here (but I didnâ€™t buy from this link)
And six of the oval ones from here - https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075L5CZJ7/ref=oh_aui_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
I tend to use them for 20-30 minutes, two pads on each foot, about 5 times a week.
My horse is a lot better standing on them (post diagnosis and now in rehab), and tends not to move off very often
They fit well into my routine of tying him up with Mounty Massage roller on for itâ€™s 20 minute cycle.


----------



## flying_high (31 January 2019)

Photos
	
d


----------



## flying_high (31 January 2019)




----------



## ycbm (31 January 2019)

Interesting FH, thanks for those.   They remind me of Pilates balls, which make you work your core really hard to stay stable. I am beginning to understand what they might achieve in strengthening the horse's core. 

When I read about things like this, asymmetric pole work, etc, I thank my lucky stars my guys are turned out on a very steep and very bumpy field, which I think does the same job.


----------



## Jellymoon (2 February 2019)

Iâ€™m sorry, is this a joke?? Early April Fool? WTF are those blue things??


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 February 2019)

flying_high said:



			How did you find this? I have a generic set, and I initially played about with both horses in the school, assessing changes on the lunge. I saw positive changes. I then moved to fitting it into my routine regularly, standing on yard, standing on pads, and wearing massage pad before riding. Horse has been off work, but now rehabbing, I think he likes standing and swaying on them <fingers crossed>
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s interesting. I definitely saw a positive change, but I think using them on the hard surface of a yard would be better than the school surface. I will restart in the spring. My herd all live out and I have been doing some in hand straightness work with the WB I want to effect change with.
They definitely help in releasing tension in the same way as the Franklin balls do for the rider.
Well done getting your horse to stand so well on all 4 balls.


----------



## YasandCrystal (4 February 2019)

Jellymoon said:



			Iâ€™m sorry, is this a joke?? Early April Fool? WTF are those blue things??
		
Click to expand...

Why not read the thread from the start instead of at the end?


----------



## Jellymoon (4 February 2019)

Fair point, well made. I should be much more open minded and less judgy, sorry.
They do look hilarious though, standing on the blue platforms, donâ€™t you think?


----------



## YasandCrystal (10 February 2019)

Jellymoon said:



			Fair point, well made. I should be much more open minded and less judgy, sorry.
They do look hilarious though, standing on the blue platforms, donâ€™t you think?
		
Click to expand...

I think it show a trusting well trained horse. If you read the theory behind it it does make sense


----------



## SEL (30 April 2019)

flying_high said:



			Photos
	View attachment 29300
d
		
Click to expand...

Bumping this thread because the pads got recommended to me and this seems to be the only thread on the forum about them.

FH - now we're some months further on, did you keep using them and did they help?


----------



## flying_high (1 May 2019)

Iâ€™m currently doing very little post planned foot surgery. But yes until then I saw benefit and used 4 or so times a week, before riding, which wearing massage pad and getting ready to ride. Mine are human pads. If you are near Surrey could possibly bring and show you.


----------



## SEL (2 May 2019)

flying_high said:



			Iâ€™m currently doing very little post planned foot surgery. But yes until then I saw benefit and used 4 or so times a week, before riding, which wearing massage pad and getting ready to ride. Mine are human pads. If you are near Surrey could possibly bring and show you.
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not near Surrey otherwise I would very much appreciate the offer!
I think I might give them a go, I followed your link to where you got yours from and they seem more reasonably priced than the equine equivalent.


----------

